# How Long Do You Hold Checks Before Cashing Or Depositing?



## Lon (Oct 2, 2016)

It always amazed me that while I was living in New Zealand it seemed to take tradesmen and merchants for ever to deposit checks. I had some electric work done on my cottage and wrote a check out to the electrician for $900 NZD. It was two months before the check ever showed up on my bank statement. I called him way before that and asked when he was going to cash my check. He replied "Well Mate, I've been meaning to get around to that. My experience in the U.S. is that checks get deposited before the ink dries.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 2, 2016)

Yes, I cash checks as soon as I can. What really upsets me is when I send a check to someone as a gift and they take forever to cash it. That makes me feel like it wasn't appreciated and they could care less. I usually end up calling them to see if they even got the check and get some stupid excuse as to why the check hasn't been cashed.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 2, 2016)

I run to the bank when someone gives me a personal check and I appreciate it when the people I give a check to do the same thing.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 2, 2016)

As soon as I can.   A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 2, 2016)

If it's a personal check, I cash it as soon as I can.  If it's from some company, I do it whenever it's convenient, sometimes months later.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 3, 2016)

Checks?  What checks?


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 3, 2016)

I think they mean cheques.   I haven't written or received a cheque for many years.  Everything seems to be done by bank transfer these days.


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 3, 2016)

I rarely see checks anymore but when I do get one, I use an e-image deposit method on my iPhone, super quick and easy right from home. I haven't been to a physical brick and mortar bank for a long time.


----------



## muffin (Oct 3, 2016)

Pay cheques into the bank within a day or two


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 3, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> I think they mean cheques.   I haven't written or received a cheque for many years.  Everything seems to be done by bank transfer these days.



LOL.  I know.  I can't remember the last time I received a cheque.  I write 1 or 2 a year - one to my son for the family for xmas so they can choose what they want, and sometimes for a B & B that doesn't take cards.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 15, 2016)

I am now using my bank's app to digitally deposit checks via my tablet. I live within walking distance of one branch but it's not well managed so it's a pain banking there. On the rare occasion I cannot deposit a check digitally (also it's rare that I even get a check), I might hold it until I go for my monthly Coumadin testing and use the branch in the strip mall where my doctor's practice is located.


----------

